# Fall TV season! What new shows are you excited for/what's your fav so far?



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Love this time of year.  Granted, most of the new shows will probably be gone by next year, but I always enjoy checking out all the new stuff, looking for the few gems.  I've got 2 DVRs this year, so I'm going to give most of the new shows at least a one episode chance.  My most anticipated shows are probably Person of Interest, Prime Suspect for network shows and Homeland and Hell on Wheels for cable.  

Some thoughts on what I've seen so far:

2 Broke Girls- The best of the bunch so far.  Laughed out loud several times.  Only negative was the older guy who works at the diner.  All he had were terrible one liners.  Thankfully, he wasn't in it much, but I hope they either give him better material or silently get rid of his character. Kat Dennings, who annoyed the crap out of me in Thor, is pretty good here.

Up All Night- Nice to see Will Arnett playing a normal human rather than his normal obnoxious idiot.  Christina Applegate was good too.  Maya Rudolph, who I usually like, was the worst part.  Still, pretty solid show, I liked it.

The New Girl- I liked the guys in this one, and I like looking at Zooey Deschanel, but her character is very grating (which is kind of the point).  I enjoyed it but it got annoying in parts.  Plus, Damon Wayans Jr. was apparently replaced and he was one of the better people in it.  I'll keep watching for now.

Ringer- I'm on the fence on this one.  Very cheesy and soapy but it was kind of entertaining.  I'll keep it around for a few more episodes at least.

Free Agents- And this was the first casualty of the season.  I don't think I laughed at all (maybe a few chuckles) and it just did nothing to keep my interest.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I was really excited to see Up All Night. It hits home with me because we are expecting another little one in December and I know being a new parent is a perfect ground for comedy. I have to admit though, I was a little disappointed by the first episode. The promo's made it seem like it was going to be centered around life with a new baby, but it focused way too much on new mommy's day back at work. I wanted more funny baby stuff. I'm hoping to see more as the series progresses. 

As for me, my guilty pleasure is Vampire Diaries, and so far, I am not disappointed.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Katie Salidas said:


> I was really excited to see Up All Night. It hits home with me because we are expecting another little one in December and I know being a new parent is a perfect ground for comedy. I have to admit though, I was a little disappointed by the first episode. The promo's made it seem like it was going to be centered around life with a new baby, but it focused way too much on new mommy's day back at work. I wanted more funny baby stuff. I'm hoping to see more as the series progresses.


Yeah, it was definitely at it's best when it was dealing with the new parents stuff. I can't personally relate to the situation (congrats, BTW ), but it was still funny and the work scenes just weren't as good (which mostly has to do with Maya Rudolph's character being very annoying and unfunny). I still liked it overall and am looking forward to episode 2.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Watched Ringer, the new Sarah Michelle Gellar drama. I think the show creators threw in just about every soap opera cliche they could think of. If it wasn't trying to be a serious show, it could almost be a spoof of daytime dramas. I was hoping for a hit for SMG, and I'll watch a few more episodes, but I don't have high hopes for this one.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

JimJ said:


> Yeah, it was definitely at it's best when it was dealing with the new parents stuff. I can't personally relate to the situation (congrats, BTW ), but it was still funny and the work scenes just weren't as good (which mostly has to do with Maya Rudolph's character being very annoying and unfunny). I still liked it overall and am looking forward to episode 2.


Thanks! We're excited and know that comedy shall ensue as we learn to be parents of a new baby again. And that's exactly what I was hoping the show would center on. I'm still looking forward to episode 2. Most shows take a few episodes to really find their footing. I'm certainly not snubbing it yet. I just want more funny baby action and less mommy's crazy job. Though I do admit, I like the house husband angle!


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I was excited to see "New Girl"--Did I miss the premiere?


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Does "The Sing-Off" count?  Cause that's the only show that I'm excited to see, having absolutely loved the last two seasons.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Robin Hawke said:


> I was excited to see "New Girl"--Did I miss the premiere?


No, it airs tonight, but they put it on Hulu early. I'm not sure when it went up, I watched it a few days ago.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> Watched Ringer, the new Sarah Michelle Gellar drama. I think the show creators threw in just about every soap opera cliche they could think of. If it wasn't trying to be a serious show, it could almost be a spoof of daytime dramas. I was hoping for a hit for SMG, and I'll watch a few more episodes, but I don't have high hopes for this one.


She is so talented, but just cannot find a good role after Buffy. Weird thing is I don't think she's typecast, or blocked out like some get after making one role famous....but for some reason nothing really good has come along.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Two and a Half Men still stinks (what is that, a 21st century version of Kelso?), but that cameo of Dharma & Greg was pretty cool. Saw that it was trending on Twitter at the time. I guess people miss well written and actually funny sit-coms.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

My schedule for the fall:
Monday: The lying game + House
Thursday: Vampire Diaries + The Secret Circle + Bones
Sunday: Desperate housewives

I'm a big fan of teen drama's and will miss these series till either January (1/2 season over summer other half starts at the start of the new year) or next June.
Monday: Secret life of the American teenager + Warehouse 13 + Switched at birth
Tuesday: Pretty little liars
Sunday: Game of thrones + True blood

I think this year will be pretty good for me over all


----------



## AG Claymore (Sep 19, 2011)

Firefly.
Yeah, I know it's not new, and it's off the air, and all the actors have found steady gigs or retired...
I just haven't gotten over it yet.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Robin Hawke said:


> I was excited to see "New Girl"--Did I miss the premiere?


Just watched it! I loved it! I laughed. I cried. Really! And I forgot all about Raising Hope! Love that one too.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Speaking of TV shows returning for the fall, anyone know if Being Human (either US or UK) will be back anytime soon?


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I laughed several times during New Girl...I'll come back. Now, they need to make the men into characters I want to watch.

Revenge ok; Ringer ok. Where's my Human Target? I loved that show, nothing like a weekly Bond attack. Miss it. Beat a retreat from X-factor (bad editing--too much time on nonsense) to enjoy the writing on Harry's Law.

Robin


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Katie Salidas said:


> Speaking of TV shows returning for the fall, anyone know if Being Human (either US or UK) will be back anytime soon?


UK = back early 2012 (according to their wiki page)
US = back somewhere 2012 (according to their wiki)


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm also auditioning Revenge (not bad), Playboy Club (potential) and Persons of Interest (up next) - I saw a couple other new procedurals like Unforgettable but it was a snoozefest for me. Ringer is getting better - SMG just doesn't have chemistry with herself so the pilot split screen was eh. New Girl is cute but doesn't have the comedy chops of Modern Family, etc, but I'm hoping it gets better. Free Agents was sooooo boring. Still love standbys of Vampire Diaries and Fringe. Hated Charlie's Angels.

Looking forward to Terra Nova, Hart of Dixie, Pan Am, Whitney, Suburgatory, Once Upon A Time and Grimm.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I liked new girl. It along with several other shows were free before they came on tv. Have only watched new girl

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Got around to watching Revenge and quite enjoyed it.  I'll keep watching it for sure.  Also watched Person of Interest last night and it was a little underwhelming.  I like the premise and the actors, but the execution was kind of dissapointing I thought.  Wasn't really expecting the over the top action, like an unarmed guy taking out a room full of armed bad guys    The generic crooked cops story didn't really keep my interest either.  I'll still keep watching for now, but I hope it gets better.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm gonna try Revenge too, since I love the girl that plays the main. She always looks so adorable (she used to play in Everwood).
And the second ep of The Secret Circle, wondering if it can keep my attention as much as the first ep


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I just finally read that Human Target was axed.
will not be coming back.
I wonder if the spin-off is also dumped?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Started with Ringer with the second epp.  Was  not thrilled.  

I liked Prime Suspect...the Maria Bello cop thing.  Just not sure we need another cop drama.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Revenge is in for me for this season ^^ I loved Emily in Everwood, she was such an adorable girl. Here she has the same aura but underneath is black. I like it ^^

Gonna try Ringer. Though kind of disappointed it runs this season as ABC has The lying game going on, which is also about twins and living the life of the other twin... Not sure how I feel about it up front.
Also... both series have a non-twin playing the twins... not that it's uncommon but I do feel bad about it...


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Revenge was pretty good. There did seem to be an abundance of blonds who looked alike, but when I figured out who saw who, and what was happening it got good. And what probably nailed it was when the guy had a heart attack at the SouthFork inn. (I actually did visit SouthFork on a particularly worthless business trip.)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Started with Ringer with the second epp. Was not thrilled.
> 
> I liked Prime Suspect...the Maria Bello cop thing. Just not sure we need another cop drama.


I liked Prime Suspect too, but not sure how long it'll last. 
I've been watching Against the Wall on Lifetime (a family of 6, all but mom are in Chicago PD) and that's been pretty good. Other shows I'm looking forward to are The Good Wife and Brothers & Sisters.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Shows I love:

The Vampire Diaries (And wow! What a season opener!)
Castle
Supernatural (I just love the character who plays Death. Also, this show has some of the BEST one-liners!)
NCIS
The Mentalist (gets my vote for the 2nd best season opener)

I'm really looking forward to American Horror Stories, debuting in October.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> I liked Prime Suspect too, but not sure how long it'll last.
> I've been watching Against the Wall on Lifetime (a family of 6, all but mom are in Chicago PD) and that's been pretty good. Other shows I'm looking forward to are The Good Wife and Brothers & Sisters.


You can stop looking forward to Brothers & Sisters. It's canceled.

We haven't watched any of the new shows yet - and not that many of the returning ones. Did watch Castle and The Mentalist, both good starts to the new season.

We've gotten to the point that we DVR new shows and wait for a bit to watch them, to make sure they'll be around at least for a while - I hate it when we get involved in a new show and it doesn't even make it through its first season (like Lone Star last year).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i watched the Secret Circle (free epi was free on itunes). The main guy from Queer as Folk is on it. The kid from the Sarah Connor (terminator) Chronicles is in it too!Will see how it will go!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I was excited for Up all night, Whitney, and 2 broke girls, but they were all let downs.  Also, the Office seems to be losing it's luster.  It's just really hard writing good comedy.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Meemo said:


> You can stop looking forward to Brothers & Sisters. It's canceled.


Wow, I hadn't heard that news....thanks, I guess


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Wow, I hadn't heard that news....thanks, I guess


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

2 Broke Girls remains my favorite new show after the second episode.  I love it.  

I watched the two Mad Men imitators, The Playboy Club and Pan Am.  They're both watchable, but nothing special.  Was hoping for more character driven dramas instead of ridiculous plots about the mob and spies.  I liked Pan Am more than Playboy Club, but I'll probably end up dropping both of them, especially since there is a lot of stuff I watch on Mondays and Sundays.

Surprise of the season so far has to be A Gifted Man.  Totally thought I would hate it but it's actually pretty good.  I generally despise shows like this (Ghost Whisperer, Medium, etc.) but this was pretty well done and not overly sentimental.  I really liked Patrick Wilson in it.  I'm definitely in for at least a few more episodes.

Really looking forward to next week, starting with Sunday when Dexter comes back and Homeland starts, Monday House comes back, then Wednesday American Horror Story starts.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


It's ok, I'll get over it


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> We've gotten to the point that we DVR new shows and wait for a bit to watch them, to make sure they'll be around at least for a while - I hate it when we get involved in a new show and it doesn't even make it through its first season (like Lone Star last year).


Yeah, I've done that for the past several years also. And sometimes I end up waiting the whole season without watching and decide by summer that I don't care about it that much after all, even if it gets renewed for a second season, thus freeing up time and Tivo space. 

Heck, these days I often let shows I really like build up for 7-8 or more episodes and then have marathons some weekend (like one during the Christmas holidays and one in summer). Just can't participate in discussions when I do that!


----------



## Shirley M (Sep 27, 2011)

The hubby and I watched _Terra Nova_ last night. I'm not sure we're willing to tune in again.

We _Person of Interest_ last week. We're willing to watch it again this week.

That's the kiss of death. If *I *like it, it's sure to be cancelled.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

agclaymore said:


> Firefly.
> Yeah, I know it's not new, and it's off the air, and all the actors have found steady gigs or retired...
> I just haven't gotten over it yet.


I re-watched the series on DVD again this summer. It's all we have left...sigh...

I thought _Person of Interest_ was worth watching again.

I just watched _Unforgettable_ and really liked it. Lots of cop shows these days.

I DVRed _Terra Nova_ but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

Michelle Muto said:


> I'm really looking forward to American Horror Stories, debuting in October.


What is this about The previews are freaking me out a little, which of course fascinates me, but I have no sense of what the story is.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm a big fan of X-factor. I really look forward to bootcamp now that the talent is sorted.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

ceciliagray said:


> What is this about The previews are freaking me out a little, which of course fascinates me, but I have no sense of what the story is.


Here's a quote from the EW review (they gave it a B +) that describes the story:
"American Horror Story is about a family and a house. The family is the Harmons (Connie Britton, Dylan McDermott, and Taissa Farmiga, Vera's sister, who plays their teen daughter). They buy a big old house in Los Angeles that may be haunted and was definitely the site of some murders. The Harmons are troubled even before they move into the Big Scary House: Britton's Vivien caught McDermott's Ben (a psychiatrist) boffing one of his students a while back, so they're still working through their trust issues. On top of that, Vivien is overcoming the trauma of having recently delivered a stillborn child."
http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20532698,00.html


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I have watched the first two episodes of Prime Suspect this week.  It is gritty and fairly graphic in terms of violence.  I am intrigued.  Maria Bello is fantastic.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

Losing interest in Ringer, something about the pacing seems underwhelming.

Terra Nova--so many problems with story logic. Love the world, characters could grow on me, but the action needs a stronger root in reality. I'll never believe (spoiler) a girl can take on a dinosaur and live but an armored vehicle can't.

I love the Good Wife, but I wish the show would stick to its roots. Alicia going sexy and thinking about the bedroom is not why I tune in. I tune in because she has such clear boundaries and it's her reserve and eagle mind that I love.

Overall, I'm not that excited about any one show.  Robin


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

JimJ said:


> Here's a quote from the EW review (they gave it a B +) that describes the story:
> "American Horror Story is about a family and a house. The family is the Harmons (Connie Britton, Dylan McDermott, and Taissa Farmiga, Vera's sister, who plays their teen daughter). They buy a big old house in Los Angeles that may be haunted and was definitely the site of some murders. The Harmons are troubled even before they move into the Big Scary House: Britton's Vivien caught McDermott's Ben (a psychiatrist) boffing one of his students a while back, so they're still working through their trust issues. On top of that, Vivien is overcoming the trauma of having recently delivered a stillborn child."
> http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20532698,00.html


Thanks for this!

Man, "boffing" is a word that just needs to get more usage.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

*New Girl *- It's dancing on the razor's edge of annoying, but so far I'm really enjoying it.

*2 Broke Girls* - Too crass and predictable for me.

*Suburgatory* - Could be fun. Enjoyed first ep, but not appointment TV.
*
Free Agents* - Lots of talent and am always happy Hank Azaria and Tony Head are working, but it didn't do it for me.
*
Whitney* - Don't like her. The show is trying far too hard. 
*
Terra Nova* - Fun, but I kept looking for Clancy Brown.  I just get the feeling it won't last and so I'm trying not to get attached.

*Ringer* - Just too boring to be bad good fun. It's flat. The cheesy boat sequence in the pilot was a riot though.

*Against the Wall *- I'm enjoying this. It's just so-so, but I like Treat W.

*Up All Night* - I like CA and WA, but the show is a it slow and oddly paced.

*Person of Interest *- I enjoyed last night's episode. Jim C is a bit bland, but Michael Emerson's character has me intrigued. It fills the "I miss The Equalizer" hole in me. 

*How to Be a Gentleman* - 5 minutes was enough.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Secret Circle - nice teeny angst 

Ringer - some of the cast make up for boring writing

Revenge - really really liking this one ^^

Desperate Housewives - Crap writing this season


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

I think Free Agents is/was a remake of a show here in the UK. It was bloody awful, but for some reason highly praised. Never understood it myself.


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

I am lurving Pan Am. Despite Mad Men's amazing writing, I could never get into it because the (granted, deliberate and historically accurate) misogyny gave me heart palpitations and because I just didn't give @#$#$ about Draper's existential crisis, but Pan Am gives me all the glamour without those issues.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

The X Factor
The Vampire Diaries season 3
Downton Abbey
Merlin

Also looking forward to True Blood Season 4 when it airs in the UK in Jan.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

And we have our first casualty.  The Playboy Club was canceled after 3 episodes.  I wasn't impressed by the first episode and never got around to watching the second.  I'm not sad to see it go.  All signs are pointing toward Free Agents as the next cancellation, which I also won't miss.

In more positive news, both Up All Night and Whitney have been picked up for full seasons.  I like both shows (Up All Night much moreso than Whitney) so I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

The New Girl promos had turned me off.  I really like ZD and I thought this show was going to suck.  What a pleasant surprise!  I am loving it!  I just watched Ep 2 on hulu & although I was let down by the disappearance of Coach (bigtime), Schmidt won me over this time.  Nick remains adorable & even the hubs says Ceece is the ideal bestfriend.

If you like quirky girl shows & time travel, there are three seasons of Being Erica on hulu.  It's a Canadian show, currently in its 4th & final season.  One of my all-time fave shows, and I really usually despise TV.  There will be a US version of Being Erica, but I recommend you check out the original. Fabulous characters & set in the publishing industry, too.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

watched the first ep of house this morning. that was pretty nice!!

sad to see warehouse 13 end for this season. but house makes up for that lost timeslot. ^^


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am intrigued by this American Horror Story that is supposed to debut on FX tonight.  The only problem I see is that I am supposed to be over at my girlfriend's place tonight and she is NOT into the horror movie/tv show thing.


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish the UK had formal TV seasons like the US.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Alexis-Shore said:


> I wish the UK had formal TV seasons like the US.


It's a lot less formal here than it used to be, aside from the 4 major networks. The cable networks have shows & seasons coming and going all through the year. Even the major networks will withhold the season premieres of some of their shows until midway through the "season".


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope no one here is a fan of the Playboy Club because it's been cancelled already. I recorded it but haven't seen it yet.

I've always like Criminal Minds and was looking forward to it coming back. But hubby wanted to watch Harry's Law so I'm recording CM. 

As for comedy shows, I don't watch too many of them (much prefer drama), but I found myself laughing aloud during Two Broke Girls.

But it doesn't seem to matter much what I like. If I like it, it's the kiss of death for the show.

Joyce


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Aside from Big Bang Theory and my usual reality TV, I am addicted to *Terra Nova* already. Maybe that's because I'm a Jurassic Park geek?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Prime Suspect is terrific, I just hope they don't cancel. 

Also Revenge.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

The second Terra Nova episode was better than the first.

Fringe seems down. Maybe I'm just over all the gigantic needles.

Robin


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Really liked American Horror Story - creepy & interesting & weird.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ooh, I liked Terra Nova too. And Unforgettable.

I'm also enjoying Person of Interest. Great stuff!

Vicki


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, if anyone wants to talk Revenge with me, I'm going to start a new thread!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,90515.new.html


----------

